# what is trouble code PO597



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

P0597 Thermostat Heater Control Circuit/Open Fault Code - MINI 
P0597 Thermostat Heater Control Circuit/Open Fault Code - MINI Cooper Forum - MINI2 Mini Cooper Forums


This may or may not be right for the Cruze but there was a recall for thermostats awhile back


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

bigblacklt1z71 said:


> my check engine light came on and this is the code auto zone pulled out of it p0597.....auto zone didnt have any info on it so i called the dealer to find out what is was he was looking it up and then suddenly asked when i want to bring it in but gave no explanation for the code anyone know what it is?


He probably found Technical Service Bulletin PI0375 which addresses multiple DTC codes regarding the thermostat heater and related wiring. They will have to check several things to correct the error and that is why you need to bring it in. 

Jim


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

It's correct P0 codes are generic codes across the OBDII platform. P1 codes are manufacturer specific


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## mj hess (Oct 24, 2014)

My 2012 Cruze just threw this code at 37,600 miles- and it was indeed a defective thermostat- covered under warranty! *whew* 

Dealer took care of it in just a couple of hours -


----------



## Tummycouch (Dec 31, 2018)

Was this repair covered under the Limited /or Power train warranty. thank s in advance


----------

